# Easter & Spring Event Nails



## Dalylah (Mar 22, 2013)

Lots of families will be celebrating Easter or other spring holidays. Are you planning a special manicure or pedicure for those days? Share with us! We'd love to see.

I think I am going to go for a pastel skittles look that is either stamped or has some sort of design. Still deciding on the details. Something like this:





Source


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 22, 2013)

That's cute!

I don't know what I'm planning yet...still have to figure out what I'm wearing!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 23, 2013)

definitely not celebrating anything, but did do a pastel look, will post it later


----------



## diana16 (Mar 23, 2013)

I want to paint my nails a pastel blue, hopefully I find one soon! I went to cvs yesterday but they had none  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to paint my nails a pastel blue, hopefully I find one soon! I went to cvs yesterday but they had none  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My absolute favorite is Essie Borrowed and Blue which comes in a 4 color mini set at Walgreens.





Source: Fashion Polish

Since that may be harder to find I can recommend Sally Hansen Insta Dri in Blew Away





Source: NicNackNails

or Revlon Blue Lagoon which can both be found quite easily in most drugstores, Target or Walmart.





Source: All Lacquered Up


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 24, 2013)

I just saw a few other Easter inspired nails that I thought were really cute so I thought I'd show em to ya guys.





Source: OCHU





Source: Sugar Mitten





Source: Sugar Mitten





Source: Sugar Mitten





Source





Source


----------



## diana16 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My absolute favorite is Essie Borrowed and Blue which comes in a 4 color mini set at Walgreens.
> ...


Thanks! I will deff be looking out for these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

